# prusik knot and linemans belt?



## slayer73 (Aug 19, 2008)

I was working on a prusik knot the other day and I got to thinking..... Could you use a prusik knot with a linemans belt? Has anyone done this? I don't want to kill myself or anything I am just looking for a quick easily adjustable linemans rope so to speak. Any ideas would be welcome. Please don't be too hard on me.....It was just an idea, maybe someone or some company already has this?


----------



## Dredly (May 10, 2005)

I'm not sure why you would want to?

A linemans belt is primarily intended to hold you into the tree when you are climbing it and need to use your hands.


----------



## slayer73 (Aug 19, 2008)

When I am putting steps in I like to be closer to the tree...when putting a stand up sometimes a little farther away. The linemans belt that I have is adjustable but not very "user" friendly. Like I said it was an idea and only that and I was looking for some input....Thanks


----------



## harkybowhunter (Aug 13, 2007)

I had the same thought the other day myself. I'm a real fan of a rope with a prussic knot for use with my safety harness. Threading buckles thru straps is not convenient at all imo. Let us know if you find something. But it seems adjustemtn would required two hands.


----------



## Mattyv97 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Linemens Belt*

Linemens Belt all the way. Hunter Safety System!!!


----------



## Barehunter (Feb 10, 2007)

The Hunter Safety Systems linesmans belt uses a Prusik knot for adjustment.

https://secure.huntersafetysystem.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=7


----------



## slayer73 (Aug 19, 2008)

that is exactly what I was thinking right there!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Barehunter said:


> The Hunter Safety Systems linesmans belt uses a Prusik knot for adjustment.
> 
> https://secure.huntersafetysystem.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=7


Sure does


----------



## QuickReflex (Jul 28, 2008)

My SOP harness came with a linesmans rope w/ a prussic works great.


----------



## Dredly (May 10, 2005)

Not completely relevant but does anyone know if I need a special kind of rope for a prusik knot to work? I am using Hang On stands for the first time this year and would like to run a rope all the way down the tree so I never have to unhook while climbing but am safe the whole time.


----------



## moak11 (May 15, 2009)

Dredly said:


> Not completely relevant but does anyone know if I need a special kind of rope for a prusik knot to work? I am using Hang On stands for the first time this year and would like to run a rope all the way down the tree so I never have to unhook while climbing but am safe the whole time.


Check out this website. You can buy one here and they show you what you need to make your own.
safetreehunt.com/


----------



## Dredly (May 10, 2005)

moak11 said:


> Check out this website. You can buy one here and they show you what you need to make your own.
> safetreehunt.com/


Very nice, but very pricey as well... 30.00 each with 3 - 4 stands is going to add up in a hurry. drat. Anyone know where I can get this stuff cheaper?


----------



## Barehunter (Feb 10, 2007)

Dredly said:


> Not completely relevant but does anyone know if I need a special kind of rope for a prusik knot to work? I am using Hang On stands for the first time this year and would like to run a rope all the way down the tree so I never have to unhook while climbing but am safe the whole time.


It absolutely must be a certified climbing rope to be safe. I got mine as remnants from a rope company for a very reasonable price. Prusik must be smaller rope (around 60-80% of the diameter of the vertical rope and again should be rated for this use. 

You can see my setup at http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=819258&highlight=barehunter


----------



## Dredly (May 10, 2005)

Barehunter said:


> It absolutely must be a certified climbing rope to be safe. I got mine as remnants from a rope company for a very reasonable price. Prusik must be smaller rope (around 60-80% of the diameter of the vertical rope and again should be rated for this use.
> 
> You can see my setup at http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=819258&highlight=barehunter


What size rope is acceptable? It looks like there is some good prices on 7mm and 9mm... are both good?


----------



## Barehunter (Feb 10, 2007)

Dredly said:


> What size rope is acceptable? It looks like there is some good prices on 7mm and 9mm... are both good?


I would stick with at least 9 or 10 mm.


----------



## jujuscisyn (Nov 28, 2008)

Guys, I hate to say it because I don't like being hurt, but... with what they are charging for these "systems" its gonna come down to "I make my own or not use one at all." I know I can't afford em. The only difference between climbing rope and other rope is the stretch. The rope acts like a shock absorber in case of a fall. And to top it off when the rope is "loaded" like that it is supposed to be taken out of service and/or destroyed. Now rappelling rope or static rope is low stretch. If you can get static kernmantle rope cheaper I would, and if I couldn't then I'd go with 3 strand laid nylon of appropriate tensile strength before I went with out. Something like $0.36 a foot.


----------



## bn2hunt (Dec 31, 2007)

I bought 4 climbing rope rements for I think around $75 they were 30-40 foot long each. I then bought 4 prussic knots loops from safetreehunt for 13.50. I don't think you can get something that will be safe for much cheaper than that.


----------



## Nyles (Jul 15, 2009)

purssic does NOT have to be of a smaller rope... can make easier to use but doesnt have to be smaller ....can be of same rope. US Army Ranger certified repel master.....yea i once was!:darkbeer: I understand how you wanna use it and would work better smaller just doesnt have to be.


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

Guys, are we trying to invent or go cheap. It is your life that we are taking about. I would go to the store and buy a certified unit, a vest type is easy to put on and just knowing it will hold me up if I should fall, lets me get back to more important things while hunting!!!!


----------



## Barehunter (Feb 10, 2007)

Nyles said:


> purssic does NOT have to be of a smaller rope... can make easier to use but doesnt have to be smaller ....can be of same rope. US Army Ranger certified repel master.....yea i once was!:darkbeer: I understand how you wanna use it and would work better smaller just doesnt have to be.


My first prusik was made with the same diameter rope and worked ok but there are many climbing websites that say they are MOST EFFECTIVE when around 20% smaller than the main rope. Examples:

http://ozultimate.com/canyoning/knots/prusik/
http://www.rocknrescue.com/acatalog/Prussik-Loop-Material-Guide.html


----------



## Dredly (May 10, 2005)

3children said:


> Guys, are we trying to invent or go cheap. It is your life that we are taking about. I would go to the store and buy a certified unit, a vest type is easy to put on and just knowing it will hold me up if I should fall, lets me get back to more important things while hunting!!!!


Cheap = doable.

If its expensive I can't afford to do it and I'll have to use what I have now, if its cheap I can use a better solution... both solutions will work, its just a matter of how convenient it is for me.

also cheap means I can use the solution on multiple stands... if I can get 100 feet of rope for an affordable rate then I can use that on 3 different hanging stands, if I can only buy 50 feet of rope now I'm looking at 2 at the most.


----------



## slayer73 (Aug 19, 2008)

I am not really trying to invent anything....just find a way to do it safe and do it cheap. I am new to using safety harnesses and linemans belts so I guess I feel that something is better then nothing and expecially if it is and can be done safe.


----------



## Nyles (Jul 15, 2009)

Barehunter said:


> My first prusik was made with the same diameter rope and worked ok but there are many climbing websites that say they are MOST EFFECTIVE when around 20% smaller than the main rope. Examples:
> 
> http://ozultimate.com/canyoning/knots/prusik/
> http://www.rocknrescue.com/acatalog/Prussik-Loop-Material-Guide.html


Agreed!


----------



## Seawood (May 11, 2007)

jujuscisyn said:


> Guys, I hate to say it because I don't like being hurt, but... with what they are charging for these "systems" its gonna come down to "I make my own or not use one at all." I know I can't afford em. The only difference between climbing rope and other rope is the stretch. The rope acts like a shock absorber in case of a fall. And to top it off when the rope is "loaded" like that it is supposed to be taken out of service and/or destroyed. Now rappelling rope or static rope is low stretch. If you can get static kernmantle rope cheaper I would, and if I couldn't then I'd go with 3 strand laid nylon of appropriate tensile strength before I went with out. Something like $0.36 a foot.


I bought some remnant pcs of certified climbing rope on Ebay (30-40 foot pieces of 7/16" static kermantle nylon) and the proper prussic cord as well (7MM). I bought 4 of these and the total worked out to about $15.00 each, complete. If you need a link to the seller, shoot me a PM and I'll get you the info.


----------



## Barehunter (Feb 10, 2007)

I have bowhunted for around 35 years and went from no safety strap to a "cut you in two hang you upside down" strap around my waist to a harness to a HSS vest and now using the vest with vertical lifeline and Prusik. I absolutely love the feeling of being protected from the time you leave the ground 'til you return.

I made my own with genuine climbing rope....have about 12 of them. They were MUCH cheaper than the commercial ones and are superior in quality. I highly recommend using these on all of your stands. Most accidents occur when transitioning from sticks or steps to the stand (or vice versa) and it is great to know you are protected at this point. Also there is no fumbling around in the dark 25' off the ground trying to hook up a safety strap.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

slayer73 said:


> When I am putting steps in I like to be closer to the tree...when putting a stand up sometimes a little farther away. The linemans belt that I have is adjustable but not very "user" friendly. Like I said it was an idea and only that and I was looking for some input....Thanks


If you have a climbing tree stand, use it to install your steps...just start at the top and work your way down. 

the prussic knot is intended to be used on a lifeline not a linemans belt. I order for prussic knot to hold you hve to have tension on the loop.


----------



## TDS (Nov 26, 2008)

Since most accidents occur on stand transition, and your on a tight budget would it make more sense to have the rope extend 1, to 2 steps below the stand thus bypassing the bottom steps?


----------



## soaringeagle (Jun 2, 2008)

as soon as you len back the linesmans rope has weight on it which cinches prussic hitch tight.... been using one for years its pretty sweet because you can easily adjust length of rope while you climb


----------



## Barehunter (Feb 10, 2007)

goathollow said:


> If you have a climbing tree stand, use it to install your steps...just start at the top and work your way down.
> 
> the prussic knot is intended to be used on a lifeline not a linemans belt. I order for prussic knot to hold you hve to have tension on the loop.


Again...both the Hunter Safety System Linesmans belt and the vertical lifeline use a Prusik. On the Linesmans belt it is used to adjust for different size trees. Works great!


----------



## droptine1 (Dec 25, 2007)

I would advise that you use static 1/2" kernmantle rope; it should have a strength of around 10,000lbs, plenty big for any of you out there. 7mm prusik cord will work fine with a strength of 2,300lbs. If you use to big of a prusik it will not grab properly. This is a great set up to do anything with climbing and hanging stands. We use the 1/2" rope at work to do rope rescue and we use the prusik to hold the load. We will use 1/2" rope with two prusiks holding the load; if a prusiks breaks we still have the 1/2" rope to catch the load. The only thing that could be a problem is if you fall. If you are hanging on a rope by the prusik with all your weight you may have a hard time getting down. Carry an extra prusik or two so you can attach one near a foot and you can alternate which prusik has the weight on it to allow you to climb down if you can not get back on the ladder or steps.


----------



## norcalkid (Jul 6, 2007)

the pursik knot from hss i have seen looks goofy, what is it a big overhand knot ,with some bull clips to join it together , seems like you could do a inline splice to join the two, way cleaner ,what do ya think..


----------

